# Georg Gerschwin



## somorastik (Jul 14, 2006)

Rhapsodium in blue, I recently discovered this and I find it a wonderful song. Anyone is willing to share it with me, I cant get it.
Thanks


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I've recently discovered Gershwin after playing An American In PAris with my orchestra. Try that an Cuban Overture aswell.

I have it. Shall we get together on MSN to share it? PM me.


----------



## Toscacissima (Mar 1, 2006)

*Rhapsody in blue not rhapsodium*

just for your info in order to find that worldknown piece - sold everywhere

regards,

yvonne


----------

